# Looking for stuff similar to Rimsky-Korsakov's "Hindu song" from the opera "Sadko"



## Jenez (Dec 5, 2012)

*Looking for stuff similar to Rimsky-Korsakov's "Hindu song" from the opera "Sadko"*

Hello !

Does anyone know of anything like The Hindu Guest in Sadko by Rimsky-Korsakov?
I also really like Sheherazade.

So, I suppose I'm lookgin for classical music with oriental influences.

Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Carl Nielsen's Aladdin Suite is full of this sort of good old, 'naive' exoticism. The Marketplace movement has different kinds of music playing at once, which is a pretty modern touch, and nicely evocative of a bustling place where different cultures meet. (See the video's information for movement titles etc)






If you enjoy those Rimsky-Korsakov works, you'll probably enjoy Borodin's "From the steppes of Central Asia". It paints the picture of a Russian caravan (symbolized by a Russian melody) meeting an Oriental caravan (symbolized by an 'oriental' melody). It's not as heavy on the orientalism as something like Scheherazade (which is a much longer work anyway), but it's a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Glazunov should have works like Hindu song. I can't remember right now; And Ippolitov Ivanov, like Turkish Fragments, Op. 62 (first two movemensts), plus Khachaturian's Dance of the girls.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Russians seemed to be good at this, didn't they? There is also Balakirev's Islamey - the original is for solo piano but the orchestrated version sounds more 'exotic'. Then there are the 'danse arabe' and the 'danse chinoise' from the Nutcracker.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I would advise seeking out the music of these composers:

Arensky
Borodin
Grechaninov
Ippolitov-Ivanov (his _Caucasian Sketches_ are in the vein of Rimsky's _Sheherazade_)
Kallinnikov
Lyadov
Lyapunov
Stravinsky (very early works)
Taneyev


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few more; at least the first 4 are highly recommended:

Szymanowski: Roxana´s Song from "King Roger": 




Roussel: Evocations 




Tcherepnin: Piano Cto no.4 




Respighi: Belkis Suite 




Hovhaness: Vishnu Symphony (one of his most interesting works, but experimental): 




Glazunov: Orientale for String Quartet 




Maurice Delage: 4 Poemes Hindous 




Glazunov: Oriental Rhapsody 




Hovhaness: Piano Concerto 




Aaron Avshalomov: Piano Concerto 




Also:

Hovhaness: St.Vartan Symphony; 
Ludolf Nielsen: Lakschmi Suite;
Ravel: Sheherazade


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

_Passages_ - a collaboration of Ravi Shankar (Indian) and Philip Glass (American)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On a lighter note: Ketelbey - In a Persian market.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, check out Hovhaness, Lou Harrison, and Henry Cowell's_ Ongaku._


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alexander Serov's Opera "Judith"*
Indian (Hindu) Song (act IV).


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I suggest Stravinsky's early opera Le Rossignol. The fairy tale takes place in China, so there's bound to be oriental influences.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Yay, another Rimsky-Korsakov fan!

I would suggest:

_*Piano Concerto No. 1*_ - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov





_*In the Steppes of Central Asia*_ - Alexander Borodin





and if you haven't heard it yet, somehow:
_*Polovtsian Dances*_ - Alexander Borodin


----------

